# Arco LA84



## CTRFLDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone have any knowledge about this frame? It is the same frame (not the actual one) that Alexi Grewal rode to gold on in the 1984 Olympics. Some believe that he rode a Monetllo SLX but it was indeed the Arco LA84. This frame has aerodynamic tubes from Columbus (commonly known as Columbus Air) opposed to the round SLX tubing, additionally the Montello did not come with the chain stay bridge as the Arco did (also note the tangs, they are top/bottom instead of side/side as the Montello). I have been advised that this frame is extremely rare but I have yet to find anyone that can tell me how rare (how many built and/or still might exist). Please let me know if you have any knowledge about this frame, I have feelers out to Pinarello directly but have yet to hear from them, I have also reached out to others (museums, USBHOF, Alexi, other forums, etc.) but have not been able to come up with exactly how rare this is.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The tubing was normal round shaped tubing. It was squashed with a mandrel and made into an aero shape by Pinarello. Several builders did this in that era. 
Columbus AIR used unique lugs, bottom bracket, and seatpost. That was too much trouble for most builders.
Reshaping regular tubes but leaving the ends round allowed builders to use their own frame parts. That beautiful bottom bracket shell on your Pinarello would not fit AIR tubing.
I'm not sure but I think ARCO84 was not a model name, but the Pinarello name for that colourway. 
Do not expect much from Pinarello. Despite all their success they have surprisingly little interest in their heritage, and are mainly concerned with the here and now, or next. Go to Colnago's place and they have a big room full of special bikes from their past. Go to Pinarello and they have a few Tour winners up on a pallet rack behind boxes where nobody can even see them.


----------

